# Probleme beim Start von Networkmanager

## BartMarley

Hi

nun habe ich den networkmanager endlich installiert dank eurer Hilfe.

Ich bin dabei nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen 

http://christian.samsel.name/2008/01/networkmanager-gentoo/

hat auch nun endlich alles soweit geklappt nun haenge  ich aber bei

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
```

ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/usr/bin/dbus-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start dhcdbd as dbus could not start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/usr/bin/dbus-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start hald as dbus could not start

 * ERROR:  cannot start NetworkManager as dhcdbd could not start

```

Ich habe auch shcon gesucht aber nicht wirklich eine loesung gefunden danke schonmal fuer eure Hilfe vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee_

Bart

----------

## R.Aven

Schon ein 

```
revdep-rebuild -av
```

 durchlaufen lassen?

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575655-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-libexpat-start-0.html

sollte dir behilflich sein.

Tobi

----------

## BartMarley

Hi,

ein 

revdep-rebuild -av 

habe ich versucht es bricht aber ab

```
revdep-rebuild -av

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-daemon (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gdb (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gdbtui (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/sound-juicer (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/mga_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/s3v_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/savage_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/sis_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/tdfx_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/trident_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/unichrome_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libcryptsetup.so.0.0.0 (requires  libdevmapper.so.1.02)

  broken /usr/lib/libmusicbrainz.so.4.0.2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libopal_linux_x86_n.so.2.2.6 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libpt_linux_x86_r.so.1.10.5 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/librecentfile.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libtvhlp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/sax.uno.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/libexec/battstat-applet-2 (requires  libapm.so.1)

  broken /usr/sbin/hald (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -av =sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 =sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 =sys-devel/gdb-6.6-r2 =media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.2 =gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.2 =dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.5 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72 =app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1 =sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.3-r2 =media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.4 =media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1 =net-libs/opal-2.2.6 

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 (masked by: )

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

localhost portage # 

```

gut das sollte zu schaffen sein also denke ich mal der naechste schritt duerfte sein die sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 zu unmasken, richtig?

und 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575655-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-libexpat-start-0.html

schau ich mir an danke, euch!

irgendwann muss ich das doch mal yum laufen bekommen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bart

----------

## Finswimmer

Nein! Nimm revdep-rebuild -X

dann musst du nichts unmasken

Tobi

----------

## BartMarley

Okay mache ich!

Danke!

Naja da komme ich auch nicht weiter leider...

```
revdep-rebuild -X 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-daemon (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gdb (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gdbtui (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/sound-juicer (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/mga_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/s3v_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/savage_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/sis_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/tdfx_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/trident_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/dri/unichrome_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libcryptsetup.so.0.0.0 (requires  libdevmapper.so.1.02)

  broken /usr/lib/libmusicbrainz.so.4.0.2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libopal_linux_x86_n.so.2.2.6 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libpt_linux_x86_r.so.1.10.5 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/librecentfile.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libtvhlp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/sax.uno.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/libexec/battstat-applet-2 (requires  libapm.so.1)

  broken /usr/sbin/hald (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool -> dev-libs/dbus-glib

  /usr/bin/dbus-daemon -> sys-apps/dbus

  /usr/bin/gdb -> sys-devel/gdb

  /usr/bin/gdbtui -> sys-devel/gdb

  /usr/bin/sound-juicer -> media-sound/sound-juicer

  /usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/mga_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/s3v_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/savage_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/sis_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/tdfx_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/trident_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/dri/unichrome_dri.so -> media-libs/mesa

  /usr/lib/libcryptsetup.so.0.0.0 -> sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks

  /usr/lib/libmusicbrainz.so.4.0.2 -> media-libs/musicbrainz

  /usr/lib/libopal_linux_x86_n.so.2.2.6 -> net-libs/opal

  /usr/lib/libpt_linux_x86_r.so.1.10.5 -> dev-libs/pwlib

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/librecentfile.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libtvhlp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpftp1.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/sax.uno.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/libexec/battstat-applet-2 -> gnome-base/gnome-applets

  /usr/sbin/hald -> sys-apps/hal

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74 =dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.10-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.20.1 =media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 =media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.4 =media-sound/sound-juicer-2.20.1-r1 =net-libs/opal-2.2.11 =sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20 =sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 =sys-devel/gdb-6.7.1-r2 =sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3 

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.1-r1 [2.1.0-r1] USE="debug* java* -mono% -xulrunner%" LINGUAS="de* -br% -dz% -eo% -ga% -gl% -ku% -ml_IN% -mr_IN% -ne% -ss% -uk%" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.20  

[nomerge      ]   perl-core/File-Spec-3.25  

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="test" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/version-0.73  

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="test" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/version-0.73', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/version-0.73', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

irgendwie geht nix mehr, kann sein das ich mir durch all meine konfigurationsversuche ywecks meines wlannetzes mir das system zerschossen habe?

----------

